# I passed my first spotlight :)



## Lynne (Sep 28, 2007)

Everyone passed, I'm happy to say.

Master R was my partner for one-step sparring combinations.  It made me a little more nervous but not too bad.  On the last combination, I was supposed to spearhand his throat.  For some reason, I went for his nose.  He probably thought I was trying to pick his nose, lol.  I did it correctly the next time.

I made a few flubs here and there like starting off to the side with the side block-side punch combination instead of moving frontward and I travelled with my edan ahp chagi's instead of staying stationary.  Just goofy stuff that everyone does here or there.

I did well with my combinations including the turning.  I did goof up once and turn the wrong way.  

I believe that forms went very well.  We did forms 1- 4 (the Gi Cho Hyungs and Pyong Ahn Cho Dan at my level) several times.  My stances were more rooted as I've been practicing them lately.  I had started to slip on my stances, practice bad habits.  Master R made a comment during my side stance that I was doing lot better during the test than during class with my stances.  They _are_ paying attention.  If I'd done crappy stances tonight, I'm sure he would have corrected me.

I finally started to relax after getting worn out from jumping jacks followed by horse stances with punches followed by pushups.  Working hard really helps me to relax during testing.

Master R was correcting people on this and that as we went along versus a test for next gup where you wouldn't receive correction (or if you did need serious correction, that would be a negative).  So, I definitely understand the spotlights to be a time of correction as well as assessment.  I'm glad to know spotlights are an opportunity to see where we need to improve.

We did not get tested on wrist grips.  That has to be because they haven't been in the curriculum for most people or only once during the last four weeks for some.  So, I worried about that for no reason.  Still, I made sure I knew them beforehand.  

We were tested on the stepping hook kick and the inside/outside kick.  I must had the basic mechanics down for those.  I believe that I did or I would have been corrected.

So, I'll have another spotlight at the end of October and if I pass that one, I will have yet another four weeks to improve before being tested at the end of November.  I've gone over most everything I need to for 7th gup but I need lots of practice as far as I'm concerned.

I know one person who skipped their spotlight because they were afraid of failing.  That's a big mistake.  If you fail, you have to take the mature approach.  It means you weren't in class or not practicing or something is wrong.  You have to look at it as journey, not a race.

Yes, I was tested on one kick we had not gone over in class, the inside/outside kick.  I was the lowest level orange belt and I don't believe I would have failed if I didn't know the kick.  I did know the kick though, the mechanics.

It was nervewracking yet I enjoyed it.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations on taking the next step!

Keep up the hard training!
​


----------



## claireg31 (Sep 28, 2007)

well done anne
i'm glad it went well for you!
keep practising, practice makes perfect!


----------



## stickarts (Sep 28, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## Drac (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 28, 2007)

Go You!!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lynne (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you, everyone


----------



## agemechanic03 (Sep 29, 2007)

Congrats Lynne, Moving on up in the world! Woo Hoo! Keep up the hard work!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome! Congratulations! I knew you would do it. :asian:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 29, 2007)

HOOah!


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 29, 2007)

Well done!  Congratulations!


----------



## Lynne (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you, thank you


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 29, 2007)

Congratulations. It sounds like a workout. I think it's really great that the teacher or the master gets on the mats with the students early on. I've never much cared for schools where the muckety-muck doesn't talk to anyone under a dan.

At the risking of sounding profoundly stupid, I'd like to ask what  the word, "spotlight," means in this context. The closest I can figure is a TKD school I once visited where the students had all graded in a closed class and/or completed time and work for grading, and then had a public celebratory grading.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 29, 2007)

Congrats Lynne and we all knew you would do fine.


----------

